# beep code constant long beeps?



## Thrakk (Nov 16, 2004)

hi
ok just cleaning all the crude outta a buds comp
cleaned out all the trojans and or spyware. Took a further look inside and 
decided to clean out 4 yrs of dirt in the box. Cleaned 1/2 in of crude from 
behind the cpu fan blew out the rest of the box added RAM.
Checked all connections twice and get continious (?)
long beeps?
Took out all ram added good also replaced vid card all with 
the same end result long beeps
any suggestions please

MSI MB
256 KB RAM
geniric vid card
all worked previous

Thanx


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

What make and wattage is your power supply? I know it seems that the PSU would not go bad from just a cleaning but coincidences happen.

Also since you cleaned out the case you might want to check the CPU and heatsink installation. Also check the CPU fan to make sure it is turning. Reseat all power connections, vid cards ram, etc.

Check the small connectors and jumpers if any to make sure everything is correct.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

If your guy has the motherboard manual, look up the beep code to see what area the beeps are saying there is trouble in.

Check out Bios Central and look up the beep codes (off to the right, little bit down).


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

the main two areas of concern for you at start-up should be power & cpu

remove the mobo main 20 pin power plug and re-latch it / make sure you hear it snap closed / do the same with the 4 pin cpu power

check cpu to make sure the heat sink did not get loosened / also check cpu fan wire >>> if its connection is not good it will not start

is there a reset on psU ??????

does cpu fan & case fans spin ????


goodluck ? hate being in your predictament / try to help a friend and murphy's law comes knocking !! but youre doing him a big favor how long can a system last with that must dust in it ?????

joe


----------



## Thrakk (Nov 16, 2004)

ok checked

-cpu fan spins
-psu fan spins
-all connections reconnected
-ram and vid card reseated

thinking possible short but not sure how to check this...
oyeah
motherboard is MS-6337-020
checked MSI website for manual 
none to be found to old i guess


----------



## sharpear (May 3, 2010)

The answer is the RAM is bad. Either the RAM you inserted was bad, or something happened to the RAM that was already in the machine. This is an old post, but you will still run into the error with even modern computers now a days. Usually its just trial and error, start with the basics and then plug things in 1 at a time and you will find the error.


----------

